# Addition my source of future projects



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Well I was sore already from pulling up baseboards from our other house, getting ready for flooring to be put down. I figured-Why don't I unload the trailer from my last expedition?
Once I decided where it would go, the rest was just sweat. I got my exercise today--it's just me doing this. :sweatdrop:
First pic is the "new" stack. Second is showing all the stacks in that area---on the left is Osage/Hedge, then 2 Sycamores, then 3 Mesquite. The stack in pic 1 is on the far right.
Ok, yes I have enough to last for a little while--but I've learned that if peeps ask/tell me about good wood that's just going to burn otherwise---ya better go. :brows:
BTW----I'm a _Collector_!
Figured all my friends up North could use something else to look at--other than snow.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Osage is some pretty wood. 
Gotta ask, why the short pieces? Do you turn wood or make small projects?


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Da Aardvark said:


> Osage is some pretty wood. Gotta ask, why the short pieces? Do you turn wood or make small projects?


I "just" turn. Have the equipment to make furniture-- but would rather just turn stuff. That and it's just me-- no big lifting stuff.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like you've got plenty to keep your lathe busy! Nice photos in your album, too-- I look forward to seeing more. Is that a turquoise/epoxy mix in that last bowl (looks like Osage orage)?


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Post Oakie said:


> ***** Is that a turquoise/epoxy mix in that last bowl (looks like Osage orage)?


 Yes it is. I like to use the epoxy because it tools and sands nicely and I think will "move" with the wood as opposed to just using CA. I do use CA with the turquoise too when I think I need too but it cures very hard and is brittle. (I know there's "flexible" CA too but I haven't seen it much and don't expect to be using that in my projects)


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice stash! Will you partially turn and the let dry as needed? I recently found a blow down hedge tree up my way and have access to it. Would you saw up part of the root system/tree base for more exotic grain?


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Any root stock is very tough to saw and often has rocks embedded, but if you think it will provide some slabs, go for it. Otherwise it makes great turning stock. Either way, it has the potential for beautiful grain!


----------

